# wanted original paint robin



## kccomet (Apr 30, 2015)

hello. looking to buy an original paint robin, prefer the earlier version. cash or killer trade. pm me if you have one....thanks


----------



## gazube (May 6, 2015)

*is this the robin your looking for?*

robin as in robin hood english original?


----------



## Alienbaby17 (May 6, 2015)

I'm assuming he means an Elgin Robin. Good luck with your search. I've been on the hunt for over a year.


----------



## kccomet (May 8, 2015)

Alienbaby17 said:


> I'm assuming he means an Elgin Robin. Good luck with your search. I've been on the hunt for over a year.




yes robin as in elgin robin


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 8, 2015)

In real time
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (May 8, 2015)

Oh man is that yours now!  Is this the same bike? 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?33150-1938-Elgin-Robin-and-a-few-questions/page3

That's the best original Robin I've ever seen,  I made him a seriously strong offer for it but never heard back.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 8, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Oh man is that yours now!  Is this the same bike?
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?33150-1938-Elgin-Robin-and-a-few-questions/page3
> 
> That's the best original Robin I've ever seen,  I made him a seriously strong offer for it but never heard back.




Damn that's nice! Looks like the same bike. Same knicks & scrapes. Great looking straightside wheels too


----------



## catfish (May 8, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> In real time
> Chris




Brown is OK. I prefer black.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 8, 2015)

catfish said:


> Brown is OK. I prefer black.




Oh man...I gotta go change my shorts:eek:


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 8, 2015)

I like black too, but you have to go '37 frame to get it.
I prefer '36 much more.
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (May 8, 2015)

37 and later frames are total Meh!


----------



## Robertriley (May 8, 2015)

I love BLACK bikes but the BROWN seems to be my favorite on the Robin.   Nice ride Chris.


----------



## dfa242 (May 9, 2015)

I like 'em all - brown, black, red...whatever.  
Good for you, Chris - another one crossed off your list.


----------



## sm2501 (May 9, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> I like black too, but you have to go '37 frame to get it.
> I prefer '36 much more.
> Chris




The frame change was 1938, not '37. Black became available in the 36/37 Fall Winter catalog, and was also shown in the 1938 Spring Summer catalog. The 37/38 Fall Winter catalog shows the new frame.


----------



## sm2501 (May 9, 2015)

Here are catalog cuts for 1936 to 1938. Came out of the Hurd Elgin/Higgins/Hawthorne book that I sell. 

View attachment 213246View attachment 213247View attachment 213248View attachment 213249View attachment 213250


----------



## sm2501 (May 9, 2015)

Speaking of Robin's, check out this prototype Robin.


----------



## catfish (May 9, 2015)

sm2501 said:


> Speaking of Robin's, check out this prototype Robin.
> 
> View attachment 213252




Very cool !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 9, 2015)

If the Fall Winter 37/38 catalogue (thanks for the attachments, but they are invalid ) has the second version frame, I consider the frame to have changed in 1937.
I have yet to see the first generation frame in black original paint....maybe it is an option in the catalogue, but I'd like to see an example?  
It's not like black is a sissy color that little Jimmy wouldn't have ordered from Sears, weird they are not out there.
And I don't consider catalogues and artist's renditions as gospel and I don't have to look past my own collection to feel that way.
We all speak in terms of years and not seasons... and there is some play in that as there is manufacture and release date (my bluebird has a '35 AND '36 Serial number stamped).

I'll add more about my bike later Chris in a different thread because I've already diverted attention from this WTB thread.
I was a bit excited because my similar quest and was finally over after 6 years of asking, searching, and on rare occasion, passing for various reasons.

Not being facetious, but good luck in your search kccomet!
It doesn't get much better in my opinion than an Elgin Robin, so swing hard.

Chris


----------



## Robertriley (May 9, 2015)

sm2501 said:


> Speaking of Robin's, check out this prototype Robin.
> 
> View attachment 213252




Is it me or does that bike have mismatch grips?


----------



## bikewhorder (May 10, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Is it me or does that bike have mismatch grips?




Omg you're right!  I guess those BB grips were hard to find even back then. That's a really cool bike though. I should build one.


----------



## sm2501 (May 10, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> If the Fall Winter 37/38 catalogue (thanks for the attachments, but they are invalid ) has the second version frame, I consider the frame to have changed in 1937.
> I have yet to see the first generation frame in black original paint....maybe it is an option in the catalogue, but I'd like to see an example?
> It's not like black is a sissy color that little Jimmy wouldn't have ordered from Sears, weird they are not out there.
> And I don't consider catalogues and artist's renditions as gospel and I don't have to look past my own collection to feel that way.
> ...




I agree that catalogs can't be held as the Gospel, but usually a fair indication. Black was introduced in the fall winter 36/37 catalog, with the earlier frame. The spring summer catalog for 1937 also shows black to be available with the earlier frame style. Fall Winter 37/38 shows the new frame. 

With that said, yes, I'd like to see one in person as well.


----------

